# Question On Elves



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

I've been meaning to read The Silmarillion, but haven't gotten around to it; and I had few quick questions on elves. How are they born? How do they age when they're young? i can't really imagine a child-elf. Anyway, if anyone answers these, it'll be nice


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 26, 2002)

They are born the same way we are.
They reach maturity approximately at the age of 50.
I can't imagine a child elf very well either.


----------



## ltas (Oct 26, 2002)

Child elves were in looks very similar to children of Men. (Actually, it is said that elves and men resemble oneanother the most in childhood). 
And, as far as I remember, elves reach maturity in early twenties just as men do (elves grow up just as quickly as mortal men).


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Oct 27, 2002)

As it says in Morgoths Ring, at the age of 1 elves are able to talk, sing, and dance. but in most respects children of elves and men look and act the same. at age three men start to race toward maturity whilst elves progress much slower. it isn't until their 50th year that elves start to resemble their adult form. and not till their 100th year do they reach full-growth. Elves wed around their 50th year (and only once), and have very few children, around 3-4. Fëanor has had the most at 7. They only try to wed and have kids in time of peace. But there are times when that is just not possible. Well anywho... want to know more ask.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 27, 2002)

thanks for the information, everyone...


----------



## Grond (Nov 16, 2002)

> _from HoMe X - Morgoth's Ring, Of the Laws and Customs among the Eldar pertaining to Marriage and other matters related thereto: Together with the Statute of Finwe and Miriel and the debate of the Valar at its making._
> 
> AElfwine's Preamble.
> The Eldar grew in bodily form slower than Men, but in mind more swiftly. They learned to speak before they were one year old; and in the same time they learned to walk and to dance, for their wills came soon to the mastery of their bodies. Nonetheless there was less difference between the two Kindreds, Elves and Men, in early youth; and a man who watched elf-children at play might well have believed that they were the children of Men, of some fair and happy people. For in their early days elf-children delighted still in the world about them, and the fire of their spirit had not consumed them, and the burden of memory was still light upon them.
> ...


The author's actual words on the matter might help here. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 16, 2002)

What age would you call young for an elf?Is 49 young? 
100


----------



## ltas (Nov 17, 2002)

*bows to Grond for providing the quote*


> by weathergirl 2006: What age would you call young for an elf?Is 49 young?


Now that's more a philosophical question isn't it? Theoretically one could still call, say... a 500-year old elf, "young" couldn't one?


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 17, 2002)

Ok..Well ..I want to know because i am a 'young elf' on my rpg and if ever asked how old i am i would like to know a reasonable answer.Because if i said i was 500 they would think i was old.even though it is truly not that old.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weathergirl2006 _
> *Ok..Well ..I want to know because i am a 'young elf' on my rpg and if ever asked how old i am i would like to know a reasonable answer.Because if i said i was 500 they would think i was old.even though it is truly not that old. *


In my opinion 500 years is young for an elf. To be safe though, you could go with 200 or 300, I don't think anyone would argue about that.

PS: as far as I know the age of an elf, once it has reached maturity is only indicative of what they've seen, and how much life experience they have. I think your elf could easily be 500 and seem youthful.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 17, 2002)

Ok i will most likely say im 200.Are you saying there age depends on what they've seen?!?If soo thats confusing to me.So if one elf has seen more than another elf , and are born the same time,he would be older?


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weathergirl2006 _
> *Ok i will most likely say im 200.Are you saying there age depends on what they've seen?!?If soo thats confusing to me.So if one elf has seen more than another elf , and are born the same time,he would be older? *


No.
I am saying that as far as I know age is only indicative of how much life experience an elf has, and of what they have lived to see.
In other words, the only thing an elf's age tells us is how long they have been around and it is from that that we can know what events they have lived through. I think that youthfullness among elves would depend upon individual personality more than anything, but the longer they have lived the less youthful the personality of the majority of them might be. This is just my observation and speculation.
But from what I have read, the youthfullness of an elf's personality does not go hand in hand with age.
I would also say the same for humans.
Being of this thought, I find no problem with you saying that your 200 year old elf is young.
In my mind, if I had to equate the age of elves with that of humans I would compare a 200 year old elf with a 25 year old person, And perhaps a 1,000 year old elf with a 30 year old person. Then maybe a 5,000 year old elf with a 50 year old person.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 17, 2002)

ok.That makes more sense!Thanks for clearing that up!Where did you get your obserations from?I agree about humans the more you have seen and done reflects on you youthfullness and peronality.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *
> I can't imagine a child elf very well either. *


That makes me think about a question.Do we know how an elf child looks like?Do Tolkien describes them?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 22, 2002)

Tolkien describes elf children as looking very much like the children of men and vice versa.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *Tolkien describes elf children as looking very much like the children of men and vice versa. *


Anything else?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 22, 2002)

well I don't have my book anymore but from what I remember the children of elves and men are very much alike in body and mind. The elves mature mentaly more quickly then do men, but men mature more quickly in a physical sence. Only when they hit the age of, I think it was, three do elves and men start to really differ. You can find all of this info in Morgoths Ring.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I found it.But thank you for your help.


----------

